# microwave venting



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

---no---


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

depends


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Depends...how long can you live with the smell of burnt popcorn?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

A stand alone, counter top microwave oven does not need to be vented.

An over the stove wall mounted type that usually comes with an exhaust fan on its bottom is best vented to outdoors for removal of smoke and odors (not from the microwave process but from the stove process). It's 2 appliances in one. When it is not possible, there are built in but removable filters in the exhaust fan that will work to some degree but not nearly as well as venting to outdoors. Code will not require outdoor venting. When remodeling, easiest to place stove and vent on an exterior wall. Alternate designs with elbows inside walls and/or to roof collect more grease.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's hard to believe but no outside vent is required by code in many areas---


I think that all stove vents need to be ducted outside---If you need advice on how to do this --post pictures of your house---sometimes 'out the back and through the wall' is easiest--

Other times--up into the attic and out is the best route.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Microwaves do not have vents. If you are referring to a microwave/hood vent combo, then I would also suggest to vent outside. Either straight up or straight out. I also agree the more elbows you put in the duct, the more grease will get trapped in the pipe at the elbows.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

So what is that hot air coming from the back of my microwave?
If the microwave did not have a vent, the steam inside would not only block electron flow in the oven, but would become a superheated vapor and cause severe burns and possibly blow the microwave apart.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

Master of Cold said:


> So what is that hot air coming from the back of my microwave?
> If the microwave did not have a vent, the steam inside would not only block electron flow in the oven, but would become a superheated vapor and cause severe burns and possibly blow the microwave apart.


Yes, it has a vent, but does not have to be vented to the outside.


----------

